
The Far Side could be back from extinction, and the timing's so right - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnet.com/news/the-far-side-could-be-back-from-extinction-and-the-timings-so-right/#
======
balls187
When I was accepted to my school's gifted student program, my dad printed out
that comic and taped it to my bedroom door.

Would have appreciated his support instead, but it is a funny comic.

